# Snake Hunter Andrew Ucles says get lost to would-be rescuers



## ShadowDragon (Apr 12, 2010)

*Published On:* 4-12-2010
*Source:* News.com.au

A SNAKE-obsessed adventurer has embarked on a dangerous solo expedition into the wilderness without food and extra clothing, telling authorities not to search for him should he not return.

*Go to Original Article*


----------



## townsvillepython (Apr 12, 2010)

lol different strokes for different blokes ........best of luck to him


----------



## FAY (Apr 12, 2010)

God luck to Andrew, he will need it.

There was a thread on here by spikeylovescrickets or spikey wanna cricket something like that... about a hunk at last years expo...I have a feeling that this is him.

http://www.aussiepythons.com/forum/chit-chat-39/guy-from-reptile-show-82145


----------



## moosenoose (Apr 12, 2010)

More like a suicide video than anything else. I hope he knows what he's doing! Clearly he's watched one too many episodes of Bear Grylls :lol: :lol: SEE!!! Who said that show was a good role model?? 8)  :lol:


----------



## Kristy_07 (Apr 12, 2010)

moosenoose said:


> More like a suicide video than anything else. I hope he knows what he's doing! Clearly he's watched one too many episodes of Bear Grylls :lol: :lol: SEE!!! Who said that show was a good role model?? 8)  :lol:



I think I said it was a good role model for kids... I didn't say anything about the rest of us :shock:


----------



## Snake Catcher Victoria (Apr 12, 2010)

He is actually a s.i fan.
I hope he does well and gets heaps of real footage, not the fake b.g stuff.


----------



## moosenoose (Apr 12, 2010)

Kristy_07 said:


> I think I said it was a good role model for kids... I didn't say anything about the rest of us :shock:



:lol: :lol: Yes, kids have the luxury of having their parents drag them back into line...this bloke is living out his fantasy childhood unimpeded :lol:


----------



## schizmz (Apr 12, 2010)

Good on him i say,i wish more kids from his generation felt that way about nature instead of spending their youth on twitter or FB.. good luck dude.


----------



## Elapidae1 (Apr 12, 2010)

I can't believe the amount of knockers for this guy, good on him I reckon for the courage to push his own boundaries. I think he will succeed and if not and i sincerely hope this is not the case at least he will have lived to the fullest. I wish I had the courage.


----------



## otomix (Apr 12, 2010)

steve1 said:


> I can't believe the amount of knockers for this guy, good on him I reckon for the courage to push his own boundaries. I think he will succeed and if not and i sincerely hope this is not the case at least he will have lived to the fullest. I wish I had the courage.



+1!!! Or the time, and money and knowhow to be able to just go 'walkabout' for a few months. mortgage etc doesn't pay itself unfortunately. But its good to see some people actually Taking a stance and doing something they believe in. 

Too many people in this day and age live because 'its the way its always been done" etc. What a bunch of faecel smear.


----------



## schizmz (Apr 12, 2010)

if it wasnt for people like him humans wouldnt of travelled the earth years ago to discover new worlds..now the world is all pc and anal people.. and frowns at a man going into the bush..whats have we come to?..what ever happened to adventure.. who the hell was burke and wills?..hope he comes out in 100 days and sticks it to em.


----------



## moosenoose (Apr 12, 2010)

schizmz said:


> ..what ever happened to adventure.. who the hell was burke and wills?..



They were both explorers who died during their expeditions :lol: :lol: They didn't know how to survive off the land either :lol:

He's no Bear Grylls, not even close...and even if he was, there isn't any roast skunk to find out there to keep this bloke alive


----------



## schizmz (Apr 12, 2010)

LOL sshhhhh


----------



## dtulip10 (Apr 12, 2010)

good on this bloke i say. i wish i was in a position to do something like this. hope all goes well for him.


----------



## naledge (Apr 12, 2010)

I hope he makes it, good on him.

He's an animal activist with a Science degree, he's achieved more than I have and he cares about animals. I have no reason to knock him like other people in this thread.


----------



## Sel (Apr 12, 2010)

hahaha @ that Spikie wanna cricket thread..funniest thing ive read for ages
I think that is the same guy too...looks the same, and what a damn shame he will miss this years expo!

Gosh... i hope he survives...he can come here for dinner anytime haha


----------



## Kristy_07 (Apr 12, 2010)

Umm.. I read back through the thread and nobody had criticised him. moosenoose and I made a joke about Bear, but certainly didn't wish him any bad luck, and then everybody started defending him. Against what? 

Where's those APS police when you need them?


----------



## girdheinz (Apr 13, 2010)

Sel said:


> hahaha @ that Spikie wanna cricket thread..funniest thing ive read for ages
> I think that is the same guy too...looks the same, and what a damn shame he will miss this years expo!
> 
> Gosh... i hope he survives...he can come here for dinner anytime haha



He's not the same guy at all. He has an animal science degree and is an extremely competent reptile handler. Nev burns knows him well. He listens to people and does these thing by himself, not in public like a show off. Unfortunately for him he has had to sell his soul by dealing with the media to raise awareness of his cause. He's taught me a lot. 

Snake Pimp should be able to add some comments here. He has been herping with him many times.

Good Luck Mate


----------



## Elapidae1 (Apr 13, 2010)

Kristy_07 said:


> Umm.. I read back through the thread and nobody had criticised him. moosenoose and I made a joke about Bear, but certainly didn't wish him any bad luck, and then everybody started defending him. Against what?
> 
> Where's those APS police when you need them?



When you click on the original article there is comments below and at least 90 % of people who responded knocked the bloke.


----------



## SnakeyTroy (Apr 13, 2010)

Good on him. hope he does well.
don't worry about the "knockers". its typical of most people to tear others down whenever they decide to do something that others would be too afraid to try themselves.


----------



## moosenoose (Apr 13, 2010)

dtulip10 said:


> good on this bloke i say. i wish i was in a position to do something like this. hope all goes well for him.




You are in the same position  Just fill the car with fuel and drive out to the most desolate area you can find, run out of fuel, and live off the land....it's simple  :lol: (Just don't forget to make a video stating that this insane thing you'e about to undertake is of your own doing )


----------



## H.bitorquatus (Apr 13, 2010)

Is he gonna eat snakes? It doesn't sound that much like conservation going out and eating random native animals and plants, although it would be very fun.


----------



## serpenttongue (Apr 13, 2010)

He is doing this to 'raise awareness of conservation'. Didn't irwin already achieve this (raise awareness), or did all his years of work fall on deaf ears?:?

I've decided to strip naked, smear rodent blood all over my body and jump into a pit full of lacies to help raise awareness of conservation. Any would-be rescuers can get lost!


----------



## Sel (Apr 13, 2010)

girdheinz said:


> He's not the same guy at all. He has an animal science degree and is an extremely competent reptile handler. Nev burns knows him well. He listens to people and does these thing by himself, not in public like a show off. Unfortunately for him he has had to sell his soul by dealing with the media to raise awareness of his cause. He's taught me a lot.
> 
> Snake Pimp should be able to add some comments here. He has been herping with him many times.
> 
> Good Luck Mate



Ah thanks girdy.. i think ive heard snake pimp speak of an "andrew" before now come to think of it..
Anyway, good luck to him


----------



## ShadowDragon (Apr 13, 2010)

serpenttongue said:


> He is doing this to 'raise awareness of conservation'. Didn't irwin already achieve this (raise awareness), or did all his years of work fall on deaf ears?:?
> 
> I've decided to strip naked, smear rodent blood all over my body and jump into a pit full of lacies to help raise awareness of conservation. Any would-be rescuers can get lost!


You forgot the bit where you would be taping it all  Can't wait to see that footage :shock: :lol:


----------



## dtulip10 (Apr 13, 2010)

moosenoose said:


> You are in the same position  Just fill the car with fuel and drive out to the most desolate area you can find, run out of fuel, and live off the land....it's simple  :lol: (Just don't forget to make a video stating that this insane thing you'e about to undertake is of your own doing )



i think i would get in trouble off my wife for just disappearing


----------



## Vincey (Apr 13, 2010)

What i dont understand is how he's gonna keep the recording going, he must have a hell of a lot of batteries?


----------



## H.bitorquatus (Apr 13, 2010)

so if he is going on foot, does he need to carry his kayak that he is taking?


----------



## pinkmus (Apr 13, 2010)

VinceFASSW said:


> What i dont understand is how he's gonna keep the recording going, he must have a hell of a lot of batteries?



Solar panel charger maybe?

-Will


----------



## girdheinz (Apr 13, 2010)

H.bitorquatus said:


> so if he is going on foot, does he need to carry his kayak that he is taking?



Inflatable Kayak


----------



## kimberley180789 (Apr 13, 2010)

i cant believe the negative remarks coming from some people.
Its judgemental and disgusting, heres is a man willing to put himself on the line for the cause of our australian reptiles and animals, and people have nothing good to say.
Ide like to see half of you survive a week in the bush.... with no supplies.

This is a genuinly good man(and by the way, i know Andrew,i went to high school with him and he lived around the corner form me) and i know if someone else was attmpeting this, hed be one of the first supporters, so maybe a bit of support formt hose with negative comments wouldnt go too far....I know id rather a more aware australian population about reptiles..

The old advice that if you ahhe nothing to say,then dont say anythign at all wouldnt go astray...you ought to be disgusted with yourselves, hes fighting for a good cause, and you ahve to say ' I hope you get swept away by floods and nobody wants to rescue you.
That's the most idiotic thing ive ever heard. Have to be insured to get search rescue. haha, you're a joke.''
Maybe your the joke .....


----------



## Kristy_07 (Apr 13, 2010)

kimberley180789 said:


> The old advice that if you ahhe nothing to say,then dont say anythign at all wouldnt go astray...you ought to be disgusted with yourselves, hes fighting for a good cause, and you ahve to say ' I hope you get swept away by floods and nobody wants to rescue you.
> That's the most idiotic thing ive ever heard. Have to be insured to get search rescue. haha, you're a joke.''
> Maybe your the joke .....



I don't think this comment was directed at Andrew, but at another posted that was critical of Andrew...


----------



## FAY (Apr 13, 2010)

Keep any nasty comments to yourself. 
The media will beat up any story......


----------



## Jekee (Apr 13, 2010)

Way to go everyone... Spend the whole thread talking about how everyone shouldn't be posting negative comments, and really in this thread there is only 1 or 2 negative posts. To be honest the self proclaimed "Snake hunter" is probably after some attention for this, nonetheless I think it's an awesome thing he's doing and I hope all goes well.


----------



## H.bitorquatus (Apr 13, 2010)

So how did the media find out he doesn't want to be rescued?

If he didn't tell them he was going on a adventure and that he didn't want to be rescued he wouldn't have had that problem if nobody new he was even going away. If he gets seriously injured I am sure he will change his mind.

Good luck to him though, would be a heap of fun, though I wouldn't bother telling the media and filming it like a bear grills show I would just go do it. not like he is gonna starve though, walk in one dirrection and you will end on a highway, plenty of food thrown out of cars, or you could always walk another direction, padock full of cows, YUM! only hard part is finding drinkable water, most is polluted.

I might try doing it in 20 years setting off from wollongong on foot, I will struggle to actually find bush to get lost in by then though :lol:

PS there was only 1 negative remark, looks like two, its just because I quoted his remark


----------

